# Old Overholt Medicinal Flask Date?



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 15, 2019)

I've had this bottle for a few years and dating it has been like a  puzzle to me. Because the label says the whiskey was made 1912. It was  medicinal, so by the time it aged, Prohibition would have started. But  the bottle itself appears much older than 1912. The seams fade out  before the crown. It has a tooled top and looks like it is blown in  mold. Let me know what you think, from the photos. Thank you.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2019)

That bottle does look surprisingly old for 1912.  BIM bottles were still definitely being made in large quantities in the 1910s, but if I saw that one without a label I wouldn't have thought it came from the 20th century at all based on the base.  Maybe some glass houses were still using the old manufacturing techniques later than I assumed.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 16, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That bottle does look surprisingly old for 1912.  BIM bottles were still definitely being made in large quantities in the 1910s, but if I saw that one without a label I wouldn't have thought it came from the 20th century at all based on the base.  Maybe some glass houses were still using the old manufacturing techniques later than I assumed.


That's the thing with bottles. Just when we think we have it all figured out there's something that throws us off the trail. Maybe they had a large stockpile of some older bottles around. But I've never seen another Overholt strap flask bottle.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jun 16, 2019)

I agree with both CanadianBottles and WesternPA...without the label, I would think it was late 1800's, and maybe there were hundreds or more, stockpiled at the distillery that had to be used up, maybe it was a bottle being re-used. Either way, it is a nice looking, clean, crisp strap sided flask and I would be happy to have it in my collection. This hobby keeps you on your toes...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 16, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> I agree with both CanadianBottles and WesternPA...without the label, I would think it was late 1800's, and maybe there were hundreds or more, stockpiled at the distillery that had to be used up, maybe it was a bottle being re-used. Either way, it is a nice looking, clean, crisp strap sided flask and I would be happy to have it in my collection. This hobby keeps you on your toes...


Thanks for your insight. I'm thinking that too. Maybe there were hundreds but not many survivors left now. It is one of the best bottles I own. Even picking it up makes me nervous lol.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 21, 2019)

Agree with all above.

THAT with that label is ultra-cool.


----------

